# removing treated lumber edging



## pacifier1er (May 29, 2007)

I am looking for any advice or techniques for removing old (probably 50 year old) treated lumber edging that is falling apart in places. Most of the edging is two pieces of the lumber (one on top of the other) with rebar driven through them every couple feet.

As the lumber was treated with CCA I was wondering the safest way to pull it out. Also should I remove the soil it was touching, and is there a trick to pulling the rebar out?

I want to plant a edible garden and so I want to be sure to avoid arsenic exposure.

I have searched the web and the library and while there is a lot about putting in edging I haven't really found anything on removing it.

Thanks as always for any help anyone can give me.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wear gloves. Timbers are probably preserved with creosote. Hit them with a sledge hammer to loosen. Try to wedge in two heavy pry bars between them and lift off the top one. Repeat for the bottom one. Loosen the rebar with sideways hits from a sledge hammer. If they are not deep you could pull them out, if deep, dig around and cut them off below grade. I'd remove and replace as much dirt as possible.
If they are too heavy to lift, dig around them for working room and cut them with a chain saw into manageable pieces. Gather and properly dispose of the chips.


----------



## pacifier1er (May 29, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks - - -hopefully I'll be able to tell you soon that it worked.


----------



## javan (Jun 9, 2008)

Years ago I had to remove a bunch or raised vegetable beds that were made up of several courses of 3x5 treated timbers, all spiked together with 6 to 8" spikes. 

The chainsaw was my friend!!


----------

